
Open-source security tools for cloud and container applications - alexellisuk
http://techgenix.com/open-source-security-tools/
======
allset_
It's odd they don't list OPA Gatekeeper, which is probably the best tool for
enforcing security and other best practices in Kubernetes clusters.

List of CNCF open source security projects without the blog post:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=security-
compliance&forma...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=security-
compliance&format=card-mode&grouping=category&license=open-source)

~~~
ownagefool
It's interesting that OPA doesn't show up in cardmode on CNCF either, but it's
there on the landscape view.

~~~
dankohn1
OPA is shown under card view: [https://landscape.cncf.io/format=card-
mode&project=hosted&se...](https://landscape.cncf.io/format=card-
mode&project=hosted&selected=open-policy-agent-opa)

------
oneplane
Ironically that website has no TLS. But the tools in the article are a good
collection. Too bad CoreOS got eaten by RH/IBM because that level of
integration will probably not be replicated in Fedora. And that in turn might
cause Clair to get less development or integration, which is bad for everyone.

------
peterloron
I've had good success with Anchore in the past, and yeah, missing Gatekeeper
is bizarre.

